# Sand Fleas at Night



## mttoney (Apr 9, 2015)

I've always gotten funny looks when other fishermen see me catching fleas at night, but I've always caught better quality fleas then. With less traffic their easier to find as well. Raked 3 or 4 dozen tonight in 30 minutes or so in a 300 yard stretch from under Surfside Pier and to the south. All nice size fleas, most the size of my thumb and bigger. Now if only the good size pompano were around.


----------



## Solesolace (Sep 14, 2015)

mttoney said:


> I've always gotten funny looks when other fishermen see me catching fleas at night, but I've always caught better quality fleas then. With less traffic their easier to find as well. Raked 3 or 4 dozen tonight in 30 minutes or so in a 300 yard stretch from under Surfside Pier and to the south. All nice size fleas, most the size of my thumb and bigger. Now if only the good size pompano were around.
> 
> View attachment 16639
> View attachment 16640


Can you catch them anywhere in MB or just specific areas? Never seen any around Cherry Grove and I spent this summer trip messing around in the sand with a younger cousin.


----------



## mttoney (Apr 9, 2015)

Pretty much all over, although you my have a 100 yard stretch of beach slam full of them, then a mile of nothing. I've seen it where you could catch 50 in a scoop and when you can catch one. The tides and water temp has a lot to do withe when and where you can find them.


----------

